# Supreme Court Nominee Has Stock in XM



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.skyreport.com/#Story4

President Bush's nominee to the Supreme Court, appeals court judge John Roberts, has stock in a satellite radio company. 
The Associated Press reported this week that Roberts, who recently filed with the Senate Judiciary Committee a financial statement detailing his personal assets and stock ownership, has an investment portfolio that includes $291,200 in XM Satellite Radio. Other stock holdings include $264,000 in Dell computers and $106,553 in Texas Instruments.

His net worth is $5.3 million, the AP reported, despite a pay cut he took in 2003 when he left the Washington law firm of Hogan and Hartson, where he was a partner earning more than $1 million a year. He left the job to take a seat at the U.S. Court of Appeals in Washington, D.C.


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

Smart, conservative, nice guy, wealthy and an investor -- liberals are hard pressed to punch any holes in this guy's character. You know that is just driving them nuts! :hurah:

For Reg Henry, a columnist for the Pittsburgh Post-Gazette, Roberts' fault is that he's too nice of a guy. Underneath his clean-cut appearance, there lies a villain in waiting. Yes, you read correctly. Liberals are so desperate to find anything negative against him, that they're now resorting to being suspicious of good character.

Here's an excerpt (bold added by me, source reposted from Fort Wayne's The Journal Gazette Web site):

*Another problem in opposing Judge Roberts is that, from all reports, he is a genuinely nice guy, affable, cheerful, sunny and smart*.

Did I say he was nice? Whenever he goes for a walk in the park, puppy dogs strain their leashes wanting to rush up and nuzzle him. Of course, he walks in a shaft of sunlight, even on rainy days. Bluebirds seek to land on his head. Why, he's so darn nice that bums in the park stop to give him money, so touched are they by his modesty and cheerful demeanor.

Apparently, he has been a paragon all his life. He was a model student who was always awake in class, was *unfailingly conscientious and did his homework without complaint. I don't know about you, but I hated people like that when I was in school*. If you ask me, *someone should have punched him in the nose* for making the rest of the class look bad.

I would humbly submit that we should take a closer look at his preternatural niceness. It seems a little too nice to be nice. *His behavior raises serious questions about whether he is a sly conservative*.​


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

Probably the wrong forum to discuss this, but there is a lot to like about this nomination


----------

